# Kiting and windsurfing in dubai?



## jamin (Jan 6, 2010)

Hi there, thanks in advance for any advice given to this newbie!
I'm going to dubai start of august this year and I'm mad on wind/kite surfing! :eyebrows:

1) are there any wind/kite surfers here that i could meet up with?
2) where can you wind/kite surf?
3) do I really need this kite license that I've read about in dubai explorer?
4) is it better to buy kit wind/kite in dubai or ship my own?
5) can you wind/kite surf all year round and what size kite/sails are best for year round action!
6) I will work in Oud Metha where's the nearest place to squeeze a little kite session in after work?

Thanks. J.


----------

